

Why Expedia is wrong - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/p/cffc925557b0

======
simlevesque
Your attitude is ungrateful and shows only your miscomprehension of economics
principles.

I care about you ! so if you wish to understand why you are foolish, read this
article :
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/11/18/c...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/11/18/can-
we-get-rid-of-inflation-and-recessions-forever/)

~~~
rmtutty
The derp is strong with this one.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Ha! South Park :)

------
msie
Yikes! Their response is so cold too.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Unfortunately that happens all the time... But it doesn't justify the fact
that they did NOTHING to fix the issue.

